#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  A Farmer's Tale in Pictures

## GracelessFawn

This thread will show in pictures the improvements and the work that a farmer did on his or her land.  

NapNap Area
First, the farmer had a space of land cleared for the mini house to be built on....  The farmer thought that before any clearing or planting work is done on the land, there must be a place to shelter him/her and the workers from the harsh sun and from the rain.

----------


## GracelessFawn

Clearing the land.....

----------


## can123

Does this sequence end when government employees demolish the house because it was built illegally on farming land, please ?

----------


## david44

I think we should at least hope for a happy ending

Not entirely sure if this lieland, fantasyland or dreamland

This thread will show in pictures the improvements and the work that a farmer did *on his or her land.*?

So is this one real location or one of those games where the foreigner is robbed buried and she trawls Pattaya for another walking ATM remains to be scene.

It may of course be raunchy tales of the wild prairie with wild cowgilrs and brave slums of the soi

GRASSLESS FROND

AH THE SMELL OF FRESH BS IN THE MOANING

----------


## Pragmatic

> Does this sequence end when government employees demolish the house because it was built illegally on farming land, please ?


By law, I believe, you're allowed to build a house on farming land as long as it is a wooden structure.

----------


## can123

I wooden believe that if I was you.

----------


## Nicethaiza

Now in thailand do this..here pics from Isaan ...my friend place at Nong kai...

----------


## crackerjack101

Cool.
Don't need to look here again.

pip pip   :Smile:

----------


## GracelessFawn

> Does this sequence end when government employees demolish the house because it was built illegally on farming land, please ?


Nah, I hope not.

----------


## GracelessFawn

My net is crappy so I'll post the burning pics tomorrow.

After clearing, the farmer have to wait 2 weeks to 6 weeks before burning the area, depending on the size of the trees that were cut.  

The 'burn' in this particular area was real crappy coz it rained for days.  When this happens, the leaves rot and they are not as flammable.

----------


## can123

> When this happens, the leaves rot and they are not as flammable.


The same thing happens in my country. Wet leaves are difficult to burn.

----------


## Pragmatic

> I wooden believe that if I was you.


I'll go with Jim in post #8.  


> https://teakdoor.com/doing-things-leg...r-por-kor.html (Crown Land use, Sor Por Kor discussion)


 


> only thing you can legally build is a workers hut.

----------


## BaitongBoy

Good job, Fawn...Thanks for taking the time with this...It must be difficult with a dodgy internet connection...

What will be grown here?...Maybe bananas?...

Look forward to more...Cheers...

----------


## stroller

Is the location & size a secret?

----------


## thaimeme

> Is the location & size a secret?


Philippines?

----------


## Troy

> When this happens, the leaves rot and they are not as flammable.


Leaf compost? Would be ready in 3 months in this climate. So much better than manure or chemical fertilizers....

----------


## stroller

"Farming & Gardening in Thailand"

----------


## david44

Is there a Rural's Urine thread ?

----------


## stroller

"Growing tomatoes on the windowsill in Portland."

----------


## Dead Metal

Nice GF, be nice if the pics were a little bigger ?

----------


## GracelessFawn

> Is the location & size a secret?


The location is The Philippines, size of land is 7 hectares.  I'm planning to do a spread with a 5 hectare one also, and a 12 hectare one.  All in this thread.  

Sorry for posting this here, I should have posted under PI thread, but there was no Farming and Gardening Section there... It's mostly travel threads there.  

Anyways, let me know if I should still continue uploading the pics or not.

----------


## GracelessFawn

> Nice GF, be nice if the pics were a little bigger ?


Sorry DeadMetal, but I don't know how to make the pics bigger.  

Would be nice if someone here could help me with this.

----------


## BaitongBoy

Yes, keep posting Fawn...You are very knowledgeable in this area...I don't do pics or vids, so cannot help you there...

----------


## GracelessFawn

The 'burn' was real crappy, but stuff like this happens all the time in farms.  Often times, farmers are at the mercy of the weather.

----------


## Pragmatic

> Would be nice if someone here could help me with this.


I think you clicked onto your picture and 'copy image' it and then pasted it to your thread.
What you should have done is gone to your 'gallery' and clicked on the pic you want to show. It then appears bigger. You then click on that and it will get even bigger. You then 'copy image' and paste it to your thread.

It's best to do this with having logged into TD twice on your computer. You can then leave your thread waiting whilst working on copying your pics before pasting them on the thread.

That's the best I can do to help. Good luck.

----------


## GracelessFawn

Thanks Prag.

Will try it again next time I load pictures, but I'm using an android phone as it has battery longevity than laptops or PCs. Where I am at, there is no electricity. We rely on solar power and generators at night for power supply.

----------


## GracelessFawn

> Yes, keep posting Fawn...You are very knowledgeable in this area...I don't do pics or vids, so cannot help you there...


Thanks Bboy.

I'm just the photographer though.

----------


## GracelessFawn

Then, they planted the area with bananas.  Sorry, but the bananas look ugly at this stage.

Again, I apologize for the size of the pictures.  I do not know how to fix it.  Cujo is so phucking right.  I'm an idiot.

----------


## david44

> bananas look ugly at this stage


 they'll grow on you, Is your friend Mindy Now?

----------


## David48atTD

*GF*, this Forest to Farming land, does the land 'belong' to the Farmer?

Or is it government land?

Or something else?


BTW, the pics are fine, I simply clicked on them and they took me off site and they are full size there.
.

----------


## GracelessFawn

> *GF*, this Forest to Farming land, does the land 'belong' to the Farmer?
> 
> Or is it government land?
> 
> Or something else?
> 
> 
> BTW, the pics are fine, I simply clicked on them and they took me off site and they are full size there.
> .


Its classified as timberland David.  This forest land wasn't a virgin forest, but 2nd or 3rd growth trees.  The first claimants who cleared the land are tribal people. They are exempted from the total log ban.  They sold their rights to the farmer.  By law, the land is not owned by the farmer, as its still classified as timberland, but the farmer has rights to the land.  This is the beauty of PI law when it comes to timberland, once they are released to the public, they automatically release it to the actual occupant, unless the government will use that land.  If they do, they will compensate you based on the improvements of said land.  The government pays 6,000 for every mature fruit bearing durian tree.  I don't know how much they pay for other plants though.

----------


## GracelessFawn

The banana plants after four months.

----------


## GracelessFawn

The rubber plants.....

----------


## BaitongBoy

Great stuff, Fawn...Never thought to click on the pic...But I still consider myself smarter than Dawg...He's just a fooking Husky...

So, I wonder how much flak you'll take for this little exhibition...

Keep 'em coming...You are a wealth of knowledge in this realm...

----------


## GracelessFawn

Napnap area is cleared and ready for rubber planting.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> mature fruit bearing durian tree.


So, you live in Southern Mindanao?

----------


## GracelessFawn

> Originally Posted by GracelessFawn
> 
> 
> 
> mature fruit bearing durian tree.
> 
> 
> So, you live in Southern Mindanao?


That's a close guess Davis, but I'm in Southern Palawan.  It has a similar climate as Mindanao, and also not a typhoon path which is ideal for rubber and durians.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Wife owns a bunch of land in Palawan. I said Mindanao as I thought about 90% of Philippine durian were grown in Southern Mindanao.

----------


## GracelessFawn

These are the newly planted rubber plants.  They are still undersized, but the farmer decided to plant them anyway, while its still the beginning of the rainy season, to give the plants a higher % of survival rate.  

The main problem with planting undersize seedlings is the control of weeds/grass/shrubs.  Maintenance costs goes up.  The good thing about this is that when you plant the seedlings too young, their center roots do not usually get damaged.  This is something that farmers keep an eye on, especially in Palawan because of the termite problem here.  

The rubber plants are invisible coz they're blending in with the weeds.  The bananas are looking better though.

----------


## GracelessFawn

^ Land is always a good investment, at least in my book.  Palawan is a nice place and idyllic for farmers.  Land is still relatively cheap, labor cost is on the low side, its not in the typhoon path, and it's peaceful.

I don't know how long this peace will last though.  Last year, hundreds of men rumored to be Abu Sayaf crossed the ocean and docked in the south of Palawan.  They were masquerading as jewelry and trinket vendors.  They were all passing by in groups of ten.  All men.  No women.  The marines came a few hours late and were hunting them down. Maybe, they just came for RnR and for a bit of peace.  Anyways, I'm hoping for the best.

----------


## katie23

Interesting thread, GF. I'm at odds with the conversion of forests to farmland, even if this particular plot wasn't a virgin forest. Loss of biodiversity, wildlife, and all that stuff. But people have to eat, and have a means of income. My grandpa was a slash & burn (kaingin) farmer. He was helped by my dad & uncles when they were kids. They cleared forest land to plant coconuts. While they were waiting for the coconuts, they were also fishermen, as it was a coastal town. If it wasn't from their efforts, then I wouldn't have graduated from college, have internet, and be able to post here! 

There's a relatively spooky story (told to me by a neighbor) abt a recent experience in Palawan. But I'm sleepy now, and have to be up early tomorrow. Perhaps another time. 

Interesting stuff too abt the ASG there. 

Cheers GF! Magandang gabi!  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

> Last year, hundreds of men rumored to be Abu Sayaf crossed the ocean and  docked in the south of Palawan.  They were masquerading as jewelry and  trinket vendors. They were all passing by in groups of ten. All men. No women. The marines came a few hours late and were hunting them down. Maybe, they just came for RnR and for a bit of peace


Does RnR stand for Ransacking n Rape?

Think I'd sooner take my chance with the typhoons :Smile:

----------


## GracelessFawn

> There's a relatively spooky story (told to me by a neighbor) abt a recent experience in Palawan. But I'm sleepy now, and have to be up early tomorrow. Perhaps another time.


Oh, Katie do tell.  I'm curious.  Sige na pls.

----------


## GracelessFawn

The Napnap area after 4 more months....

----------


## GracelessFawn

> I think we should at least hope for a happy ending
> 
> Not entirely sure if this lieland, fantasyland or dreamland
> 
> This thread will show in pictures the improvements and the work that a farmer did *on his or her land.*?
> 
> So is this one real location or one of those games where the foreigner is robbed buried and she trawls Pattaya for another walking ATM remains to be scene.
> 
> It may of course be raunchy tales of the wild prairie with wild cowgilrs and brave slums of the soi
> ...


How about a naked laborer wielding a jungle bolo, clearing the farm?  Stick around.....

----------


## GracelessFawn

The last batch of pictures for the Napnap farm site.

----------


## GracelessFawn

The last batch of pictures for the Napnap farm site.  As you can see, the bananas have grown some more and the rubber plants are thriving.  
The 5th picture has a decent view of some of the rubber plants.

----------


## GracelessFawn

KirayKiray Area
12 hectares


The view up there....





The mini house..... This area has two mini houses, but one was built first.

----------


## GracelessFawn

The Kiraykiray area is cleared.....

----------


## GracelessFawn

In typical GFawn style....  

When a worker shows up to work naked, you don't send them home.  Farmers can always use an extra hand.  Good help is hard to find in farms......





The guy is actually a regular worker in the farm.  He's a tribesman.  He's already 22 years old, with 7 kids and one still on the way.  They marry young, as young as 13 years old.  The law allows it.

----------


## GracelessFawn

Burning KirayKiray
Fire lines were made around the two mini houses, then at the boundaries at the side.  The mini houses and the boundaries at the side have double fire lines to contain fire just at the sides or around the mini houses and prevent the fire from going further, ruining the overall result of the burn.  For the general area, three fire lines were made.  One was placed on top of the entire area, in the middle, and on the bottom part of the area.  The bottom line was lit first, then when the fire reached the middle fire line, the top fire line was lit.  This area has a decent burn.  Far from perfect, but its passable.

----------


## GracelessFawn

Half of NapNap as of November 2017 (newly pruned).  (The other half still needs clearing.)

----------


## stroller

No Maryjane shrubs incidentally growing amongst the other plants?  :Smile:

----------


## baldrick

> (The other half still needs clearing.)


import a couple of foriegn labourers with experience clearing jungle hillsides

I suggest somtam slap and withnall -  :Smile:

----------


## stroller

International experts don't come cheap, but you'll get what you pay for, which will be more than you expect.

Lock up the goats while they're there.

----------


## GracelessFawn

@Stroller
Do you want the truth or should I lie?

----------


## GracelessFawn

I wonder if the foreign workers will accept PIES as compensation for their hard work.

----------

